# Vacation



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Dumb question but what city would be good for a vacation? Looking for clean air quality and enjoy sightseeing, watching the ladies and am a very light beer drinker. Thanks in advance.......Jim


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Personally I love Qingdao (the beaches in the area of the Kilin hotel) for a beach stroll, another beach alternative is Xiamen. A bit less clean but ok to spend some time. Inland you can visit Yunnan (Lijiang is neat), but there are also Hangzhou and Xi`an which are worth while. Clean air is difficult to find unfortunately.


----------



## juggalos1stxmas (May 14, 2013)

Qingdao seconded


----------

